# Entry door from 1950s - Need to change nonstandard size lock



## NotSoHandy52 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I just purchased my first home from an elderly gentleman who had recently passed away.  He was the original owner of the house which was built in 1952, and while he kept the house in good shape, the materials inside the house are very dated, so I had to spend most of my budget on upgrading the electric, kitchen, and side entry door into the kitchen (which looked liked if was going to fall in if you sneezed on it).

So as a result, I no longer am able to fund a replacement for the front entry door to the house at this time, which looks original but very sturdy, so I attempted to just change the locks.  I went to take the lock off the door to replace it with a new one and discovered that the lock hole is smaller then a modern standard lock (only about an inch diameter) and the deadbolt mechanism is tall and skinny.  It has an ornate design on the front where the keyhole is and a single but almost oval looking single action latch on the back.

I'm looking for any ideas how to replace this.  I cannot find anything that will fit at Home Depot or Lowes, and I don't want to try to drill a larger hole in fear I'll never get everything to line up.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2013)

There is a trick to drilling the holes out. Find a chunk of dowling to fit the hole and glue it in place, cut a new hole with a hole saw in the drill.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2013)

I found it!! This is the way I do it, I was hoping someone made a video...and they did. Have fun!!
http://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/how-to-enlarge-the-lockset-hole-in-a-door/


----------



## NotSoHandy52 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you very much, that video will be very helpful, but now my concern is the diameter of the bolting mechanism, i didnt want to take it out in fear of not getting it to go back in, it appears to be much smaller then a modern one.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2013)

Well look at that someone made a jig. Home Depot sell these. This looks good for new and old doors.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2013)

Another option that may even be less of a headache, is to get a locksmith out to just change the tumblers and reset the key. Then you don't have to change anything.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you have room to drill out the deadbolt just like you will drill out the hole for the door knob?


----------



## NotSoHandy52 (Mar 18, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Another option that may even be less of a headache, is to get a locksmith out to just change the tumblers and reset the key. Then you don't have to change anything.



I have considered that,  but I am not too sure that the deadbolt is as strong as a modern one,  and the Mrs. isn't too keen on one of those deadbolts you mount on the inside of the door.


----------



## NotSoHandy52 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fireguy5674 said:


> Do you have room to drill out the deadbolt just like you will drill out the hole for the door knob?



Sorry Fireguy you lost me,  what do you mean?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2013)

NotSoHandy52 said:


> I have considered that,  but I am not too sure that the deadbolt is as strong as a modern one,  and the Mrs. isn't too keen on one of those deadbolts you mount on the inside of the door.



The deadbolt you have is probably stronger than a new one honestly. Those dead bolts are only as strong as the door itself, so I would rule that out.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2013)

That yellow jig will give both jigs for hole saws.


----------

